

"temporary hack"  - iamelgringo
http://www.google.com/codesearch?q=%22temporary+hack%22&hl=en&btnG=Search+Code

======
buss
Another excellent search is "don't know why this works"

------
gscott
This should work
[http://www.google.com/codesearch?hl=en&lr=&q=%22this...](http://www.google.com/codesearch?hl=en&lr=&q=%22this+should+work%22)
or this might work
[http://www.google.com/codesearch?hl=en&lr=&q=%22this...](http://www.google.com/codesearch?hl=en&lr=&q=%22this+might+work%22)

------
kingnothing
Searching for various expletives is always fun, too.

------
downer
Try "kludge". I never write "temporary hack".

